# Heron16 prop choice



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

11 x 15 stock aluminum on my Tohatsu 50hp....Heron 16TE.

40mph when riding solo...hole shot is average.

**note** I mistakenly typed 14....it’s a 15-pitch.


----------

